# Bike MS - City to Shore



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone else doing the MS ride at the end of the month? Just curious how many RBR's participate in my area.


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah. It'll be my 6th consecutive year.

One cool part is I ride my bike home from the Woodcrest Patco station after the return bus drops me off. (I ride Saturday only.)


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

im in ur area, but i will not being doing it. i only started riding in may, so i didnt know about it till it was too late. next yr i want to do it.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AtomicMoose said:


> Anyone else doing the MS ride at the end of the month? Just curious how many RBR's participate in my area.


I have done it the last three years but conflicting schedules this year. 

Its a great ride. A lot of fun and really got me hooked on the sport.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

djcastagna said:


> im in ur area, but i will not being doing it. i only started riding in may, so i didnt know about it till it was too late. next yr i want to do it.


It is not a hard ride. I started riding again about two months before my first ms ride. Great ride. Well stocked and well marked. One of the two best organized rides I have done.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'm doing 75 miles on Saturday only. My wife is bringing the kids down and we'll do the boardwalk after. Should be a good time.


----------



## tomsimons (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to be doing the ride as well. Very stoked. This will be my first 75 mile ride.

I have a friend who was recently diagnosed. Thanks to all of you for participating!


----------



## tomsimons (Sep 2, 2012)

Extended forecast looks like it might be wet. Ever done this one in the rain before?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

tomsimons said:


> Extended forecast looks like it might be wet. Ever done this one in the rain before?


I have. Its the rain. Just be prepared.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm hoping the forecast changes as we get closer. The weatherman has been about .005% accurate of late around these parts.

If we wake up Saturday morning to wet roads just go slow and be safe. And watch out for morons taking chances.


----------



## djcastagna (Jul 29, 2012)

Saturday's forecast has changed slightly. only a 10% chance of rain (instead of 40%).


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

This is why I never trust the weatherman more than 12 hours out. Looks like tomorrow will be a perfect day for riding. 72 and sunny. I can live with that. :thumbsup:


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh yeah.


----------



## tomsimons (Sep 2, 2012)

Ended up being a PERFECT day. Great event, extremely well supported. I'll be back next year.


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ Agreed.

Had a great day!


----------



## NJgreyhead (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, good weather, good support, good cause.
Just too damn many "Sunday drivers."


----------



## AtomicMoose (Aug 15, 2012)

My getting ready to go shot:


----------



## trindadi84 (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm guess this is a different one than the one on Oct 21st. Anyone doing that one?


----------

